# If your wife removes her married status from Facebook



## BadKarma (Jun 27, 2009)

....is that a bad sign? LOL


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

what did she put?

single?
( sorry I dont know the selections on the facebook site)


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

I changed my status to divorced on my myspace page so the my friends (my list is only people i know personally) no i'm going through some sh!t


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

It means she looking for attention.

Is she possibly immature?


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine use to say marred until he wanted a separation. So I had "its complicated" then I found out that his "friend" an internet cow he only met online put on her account that she was in a relationship with my husband. Yes she made it public & he didn't know til I showed him. She had his first & last name on her page along with his picture.:smthumbup:

So mine now says single since that day.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

BadKarma said:


> ....is that a bad sign? LOL


yes.

just in case my answer was unclear, YES.

i rarely use caps because i'm lazy.

consider yourself special and in a particularly acute situation.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

The fact that you actually took the time to type out the question and I quote:

"If my wife changes her status on Facebook to single, is that a bad sign?"

Stupifies me. Duh! Yes it's a bad sign especially considering she's not uh...single. But hey that's just how I look at it. You may view it differently.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i love the 'you may view it differently'

rhea how congenial of you.:bounce::bounce:


----------



## BadKarma (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah, its was pretty much a rethorical question.


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

Rhea said:


> The fact that you actually took the time to type out the question and I quote:
> 
> "If my wife changes her status on Facebook to single, is that a bad sign?"
> 
> Stupifies me. Duh! Yes it's a bad sign especially considering she's not uh...single. But hey that's just how I look at it. You may view it differently.


Sometimes people just want some conversation on something they know the answer to. 

Have you asked your wife why she did it?


----------



## BadKarma (Jun 27, 2009)

Conflicted said:


> Have you asked your wife why she did it?



Things are getting tense around the house, she's still moving out Aug 1st. 

We agreed to take each other off our joint bank accounts. When she logged into mine to get the acount info, she saw all the money had been moved out into an individual money market account. In hind site, it was a bad move on my part. 

I'm seeing my Laywer on Monday. 

She broke down a bit last night, admitted she is being shelfish by not wanting to stay and try to work things out. She was disturbed to the point she talked about what she would do if I had a gun in the house. I assumed her, but I didn't ask if she meant me. 

I feel bad she would even talk that way, I don't think she would go thru with it. Why do people say stuff like that?


----------



## littleT (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, that is an extremely bad sign. Be prepared to find and unearth more information that may surprise you on facebook. When I joined FB, I put my status at "In a Relationship w/ my boyfriend's name". He confirmed that he was in a relationship with me. However, he didn't realize that it basically notifies everyone on his list. And on his list of friends included "his other girlfriend" and she saw this. So, he eventually blocked her from his account and then deleted his account. When you see that she deleted her account immediately, looks like she is hiding something from you.


----------

